# [CLOSED] Turnips for 613!



## senb0 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll be finishing the requests sent via PM, and call it a night.
Thanks everyone for coming!!!




> Hello! Island is buying turnips for 613!
> 
> 
> Please send me a PM if you're interested, and I'll give you a dodo code when there's space available!
> ...


----------



## senb0 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Azrael (Apr 1, 2020)

I sent you a PM awhile ago.


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 1, 2020)

PM'ed


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 1, 2020)

I sent a PM


----------



## MissShema (Apr 1, 2020)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Tweeters27 (Apr 1, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## senb0 (Apr 1, 2020)

PAUSED for the time being to catch up on visitors


----------



## fanism (Apr 1, 2020)

I sent you a PM. Thanks


----------

